# How do you get off Seroquel



## countrynana (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi;
I've been taking 25mg. of Seroquel to help me sleep for 7 months. After 6 months it stopped working and when I told the Dr. he said I would have to increase the dose. I read on other forums bad things about this drug so I told him I was going to quit taking it. He told me I had to wean off it slowly to help with the drawals. He told me to cut 1/4 tablet every 2 to 4 weeks so I started that 16 days ago. I only cut 1/4 tablety and its my 16th day and I am still getting nausea and headaches every day. Plus I am only sleeping 4 hours each night and only because I am taking the OTC sleep aid "Unisom". I am not eating well at all due to the nausea. I've been taking OTC "Emetrol" for the nausea. As I said its been 16 days of this. I thought thre withdraeals would subside after a week of dropping the dose but it hasn't and I am very miserable. Has anybody weaned off this drug as I would like to know about your experience and if it was successful and how you tapered and for hoe long? Also did you have withdrawals this long also? I would appreciate any help anybody can give me as this drug is nasty. I wish my Doctor would have explained all this to be when he gave it to me but he didn't. He just said it had sedative qwualities and was non addictive but he didn't tell me how hard it is to get off of even weaning very slowly. I would appreciaste help. Thank you


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, it sounds like you're really having a rough time. I'm sorry to hear that. I don't have much advice as My experience with it was quite different. I hate, hate, hate Seroquel. I as on 350 mg a day for about 2.5 months and I experienced some life-threatening side-effects, not to mention a host of other horrible side effects. So I thankfully had to quit cold turkey. I didn't experience any noticeable withdrawals. I was also taking xanax and celexa. Maybe see if you can get a benzo to help you sleep while you're coming off of it. Or Promethazine which is both a sedative and very strong anti-nausea med.

Good luck, sorry your doctor sold you out to a crappy medication.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Really you even need too taper 25mg? That the lowest dose you should be able too ct it. Or switch too zopiclone for a week too help you sleep then quit that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Atypical antipsychotics can cause nasty withdrawals. I remember trying to withdraw from Zyprexa which took me 3 months from the lowest size pill 2.5mg, had to cut it into quarters and go for about 3 weeks or more on each lowered dose and I still felt like hell, though I had been on Zyprexa for almost 7 years by that point up to 20mg a day.


----------



## Gadbackagain (Jul 27, 2013)

I know this is an older post but I've tapered down from 50mg of Seroquel down to 12.5 mg for the last four days. I've only been on it a month and a half. When I tried to cut it out completely last night my insomnia kicked right back in and it sucked! How long does everyone think I should stay at 12.5mg before trying to sleep on my own again. I can't believe how strong this medicine is even at lower levels for off label use for insomnia. All my other tapers have been successful with few side effects. 50-37.5 then 37.5-25 then 25-12.5 then 12.5 - insomnia back! At a low level like this is it really bad if I just stay at it for a little while? So frustrating I used to always be able to sleep until about a month and a half ago when I got super stressed out and my GAD came back along with daily anxiety.... Thanks for any advice in advance!


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

quit cold turkey for 2 days.. didn't sleep... (long story) now i'm on 100mg for the time being...see a new psych in 20 days... see what he says to do


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

loophole said:


> quit cold turkey for 2 days.. didn't sleep... (long story) now i'm on 100mg for the time being...see a new psych in 20 days... see what he says to do


If it's sleep you want, have him prescribe you mirtazapine soltabs. Take it about 1-2 hours before bed. Enjoy crawling to bed.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I was at a point where I needed 75-100mg of seroquel to sleep each night. I've been trying to quit for a while now. My doctor prescribed me oxazepam which is quite effective for sleep. I'm down to just 25mg of seroquel and 30mg of oxazepam. I'm going to try no seroquel soon and see how that goes.


----------

